
Pawn: a fast, embeddable, typeless, bytecode-compiled scripting language - blacksqr
http://www.compuphase.com/pawn/pawn.htm
======
otoburb
"Current [Pawn] version: 4.0.4733 (2012-06-22)"

Lua and LuaJIT are updated fairly regularly and target the same "fast,
embeddable, typeless, bytecode-compiled scripting language" use-case.

~~~
jonathonf
Be careful of getting drawn in to "newer is better".

~~~
DasIch
Newer might not be but maintained and popular definitely is.

------
thewavelength
You may also have a look at SourcePawn from AlliedModders who enhanced it a
lot.

